# Cracker Shots



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Using nickle size crackers as targets with a blowgun.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting...Ha Ha wondered where them soup crackers went...You blow them to smitherine's...

Bet you would even be bad with a Goliath Sling...All in all always nice to see you shoot my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the support OM. I like to replicate the blowgun and slingshot together in difficult shots.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhh ... the black hole of accuracy talent strikes again!!!! I feel all my meager abilities draining away in your direction .... :rofl:

Great shooting, TF!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Charles as always. I felt good about these because I had to compensate for the wind.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Great shooting!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, the word is gonna get out among the local bird population-" Guys hit Marty's yard-bite size crumbs and still fresh"- The Cracker Man Cometh!!!!!! (BTW-damn fine shooting Bud!)


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

i love shooting blowguns thare so much fun nice shots man


----------

